# Gatorade



## csaw (Jan 17, 2004)

Gatorade VS Water pre and post workout.
what do you choose?  Save you money and drink water?


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 17, 2004)

Water during workout, but post you need to drink a 50% protein 50% carb shake. The carbs should come from dextrose and/or maltodextrin. Make sure you have a post carb shake like this.


----------



## csaw (Jan 17, 2004)

Thankx bro. going to get some dex.
I saw a sale at supplementsdirect.com $10 for 11lbs


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 17, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-csaw+Jan 17 2004, 03:50 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csaw @ Jan 17 2004, 03:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin-->  Thankx bro. going to get some dex.
I saw a sale at supplementsdirect.com $10 for 11lbs [/b][/quote]
 That's where I buy mine, I mix the malto and dextrose with about 50g of protein.


----------



## csaw (Jan 17, 2004)

why use dex and malto. is there any benefits of taking dex and malto together


----------



## Nate (Jan 22, 2004)

i hate Gatorade, full of sodium and crap....its a joke to me


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 22, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-csaw+Jan 17 2004, 02:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csaw @ Jan 17 2004, 02:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> why use dex and malto. is there any benefits of taking dex and malto together [/b][/quote]
 I don't know, just to get a blend of the 2. Dex is pure sugar and malto is complex carbs. I like to get some of each in my post w/o shake.


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

*electolytes*

the only time i will tuch gatorade is when i have exesivly sweated durring a workout...i use water durring the workout, but post workout i may add some gatorade to my shake...i hate the sodium in it but sometimes a guy needs to replace lost electolytes.....

I got in this habbit as in my job somtimes we have to were full face masks and full body suits that don't breath at all...and work in extreamly hot areas a guy sweats buckets as a result ......my companys policies make the bosses give gatorade to anyone who has been in this situation for to long...i used to not drink it when it was given to me due to the high sodium and carb content.... but after a few days of profuse sweating i began to get so tired i could hardly move and felt physicly ill.......i then took my bosses recomendation and downed some gatorade and began to feel better almost imediatly...i now belive in the stuff under the right curcumstances.......a guy need electolytes.....don't get me wrong i don't drink it after every workout......but on occasion i might go wild on the cardio and go on a ten mile run or so.....then i will add it to my shake..... :sniper:


----------



## Zaven (Jul 31, 2005)

too much water will just flush out electrolytes......


----------



## Little Man (Jul 31, 2005)

i like gatorade  i only drink it a few times a week


----------



## TrainerDave (Nov 8, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> too much water will just flush out electrolytes......


Right on Bro, Everyone here should read a book called nutrient timing, during your workout you should always drink a carb drink, not water, this is the biggest misconception I see at the gym, you need carbs to fuel your workout, What are all the professional atheletes drinking during their games?, its not water.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 10, 2005)

*Nutrient Timing*



			
				TrainerDave said:
			
		

> Right on Bro, Everyone here should read a book called nutrient timing, during your workout you should always drink a carb drink, not water, this is the biggest misconception I see at the gym, you need carbs to fuel your workout, What are all the professional atheletes drinking during their games?, its not water.



I think I'm gonna read Nutrient Timing.  I have sometimes dieted and hit the wall during a workout and to a lesser degree sometimes I feel that I can't get that last rep due to low energy rather than fatigue--these feelings are difficult to explain.  But anyway, I think there is personal evidence for me to drink carbs during my workouts.  I copied and pasted a bit of info on _Nutrient Timing _ from Amazon.com:

_By apply the principles of the Nutrient Timing System, you'll be able to deliver the precise amounts of nutrients needed at precisely the right time to optimize your muscle-building agents and maximize muscle growth, while minimizing muscle damage and soreness after a hard workout. You'll even be less susceptible to colds. You can actually sculpt a better body with more lean muscle mass, less fat, and more power without changing your exercise program or even you total caloric intake. "Nutrient Timing" will show you how._


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 10, 2005)

I know most of us don't know how to buy books(let alone know how to read them)  so here's a link.         

http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/timing.htm


----------



## tordon (Dec 18, 2005)

TrainerDave said:
			
		

> Right on Bro, Everyone here should read a book called nutrient timing, during your workout you should always drink a carb drink, not water, this is the biggest misconception I see at the gym, you need carbs to fuel your workout, What are all the professional atheletes drinking during their games?, its not water.



wouldn't drinking it well doing cardio, instead of after your workout, hinder fat loss durring a cutting phase?, because your body would prefure to be burning the carbs you are ingesting instead of your body fat?..


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 18, 2005)

Unlike most here, my focus is LOTS of cardio as a triathlete. Fluids with electrolytes are an absolute must for long runs / rides especially. If you sweat out lots of sodium and replace only with water, you can become very hyponatremic (low sodium) in addition to other electrolyte abnormalities (potassium, magnesium, etc). Every year about 10% of people ending up in the medical tent at ironman triathlons is due to free water excess and resultant electrolyte abnormalities. One girl even had a seizure and crashed on her bike at about km 120 at ironman Canada a few years ago because of a sodium less than 120 (normal 140). We'll often use things like e-load and other drinks with a much higher sodium than gatorade. Try it sometime......do a 2 hr run or 4-6 hr ride and your legs will start to cramp terribly, not necessarily from fatigue, but electrolyte imbalance. Take some e-load and you're good to go in 20 min. However, the flip side is that I usually only mix the strongly concentrateed ones to half water / half sports drink, otherwise the high tonicity of the fluids in your gut will retain fluid with them in the lumen of your gut and you'll get diarrhea. 

OK, so that was a bit off topic for being in the gym alone, but I think the principles are still there. If you're sweating out sodium and other electrolytes, you must replace them. In the gym for an hour or two you may not notice it and slowly make up the losses with food over the day, but you're still missing them at the time. Same with a sugar source....glycogen only lasts about 45 min, so if you're working out vigorously for longer than that you're going to start to burn fat and even protein (muscle) to make up for the lack of glucose. True though, that if your goal is to burn fat that teaching your body to use fat during long workouts can be aided by limiting your glucose intake. However, at some point your glycogen will still be depleted, even with gluconeogenesis from fat metabolism going on, and you will "bonk" or "hit the wall". At that point there is nothing you can do but take in calories and sit and wait it out.


----------



## TrainerDave (Feb 5, 2006)

tordon said:
			
		

> wouldn't drinking it well doing cardio, instead of after your workout, hinder fat loss durring a cutting phase?, because your body would prefure to be burning the carbs you are ingesting instead of your body fat?..


I only drink it during weight training, then switch to water during cardio


----------



## reneegade (Dec 9, 2006)

youve got it backwards slick


----------



## ZEDR2 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've always wondered about this.  How much dextrose do you mix with your post workout shake?  Curious to know what you guys think.  More or less? 

:sniper: Zed


----------

